# Fun drills for kids



## FiveSwords (Sep 10, 2003)

I just found out that I will be teaching a Kenpo class for kids two nights a week.  I'm really psyched about it, but I have no experience teaching kids and I want them to have a good time so they will stick around.

What are some fun drills that will teach the kids self-defense applications while still keeping them interested?

Also, at what point do I start moving from teaching them basics to teaching them techniques?


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 10, 2003)

What fun  Congrats ~! It's quite the challenge for sure.. 

Depending on what age bracket.. on Fridays when kids seem to be most energetic and less interested in learning, I do relay races or  as StickDummy showed us.. have the kids start at one end of the room,  they run to the center touch the floor, to the far wall. .touch the floor. back to the center. rear wall.. touching each time then back to start.. It makes them really listen to directions and it's good aerobic conditioning.. 

Also we have them of course do their kicking drills up and down the studio.. 
I have them pick out animals they like and they have to walk like that animal .. 
Wheelbarrows.. promotes team work 

We have pool noodles (those flotation things.. and let them bop each other. .while attempting to block or kick .. 

The kids all love bubbles.. *in the bottle you blow*  they kick and punch them.. but they do get messy so be aware *G*

Hope this little bit helps and enjoy~!

Tess


----------



## Ender (Sep 10, 2003)

a game of "sensei says"...instead of simon says is pretty fun for kids.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 10, 2003)

I made up a game called survivor. Just like the TV show. Split the class in to Two tribes or more if needed. Call out a self defense technique or if you use names to the technique. Call it out then on the count of three every one preforms the technique. Those that know it stay in. Ones that don't are out. This also lets you know who needs help on what technique. Pick a new technique until one is left, THE SURVIVOR. My kids love this game. Haven't done it in awhile. We will do it Thursday night.  
Bob:asian:


----------



## Ender (Sep 10, 2003)

*G...we would do something similar but with sparring...starting at the lowest belt...you keep winning, you keep going...till the last one is "king or queen of the hill"


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 10, 2003)

Take a Nurf ball. Everyone starts in a fighting stance. Bully person with the ball has to throw it. You are out if it hits your head, back, or legs. You can Block the ball, evade the ball. Have done this two different ways, Get hit your out get down to one person. The other way, everyone stays in, get hit You become the bully and try hitting some one.
Bob    :asian:


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 10, 2003)

Thanks for the great input, everybody.   

I'm really excited about being able to do this (not to mention a little nervous), so the help is greatly appreciated.

Do you think I can begin teaching the specific components of the system to the kids right away, or should I have a few classes of generic punch/kick/block types of activities first?


----------



## D_Brady (Sep 10, 2003)

I use this drill to help kids with foot manuvers and angles.

 Take 2 blockers stand them together, and have 2 students lay on the floor with there heads touching the blockers. One kid's feet is pointing toward 12 o'clock the others toward 6. So there all in one straight line.

  Then yell go. At that point both students rush to there feet. They must be on there feet before they can grab a blocker.  The object is to try to hit the other's legs' (and thats legs)  only. I tell them: "In Kenpo, hitting below the belt is allowed."  They can use the blocker to block and strike as well as there foot manuvers to evade. The first to score three points wins. After each point, they start on the floor again. It sounds alot rougher than it is.


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 10, 2003)

> Take 2 blockers stand them together, and have 2 students lay on the floor with there heads touching the blockers. One kid's feet is pointing toward 12 o'clock the others toward 6. So there all in one straight line.



Sounds like fun.   

Where's a good place to pick up blockers?  Pretty much all we have in the dojo are kali sticks, and I don't think those would work very well for this game.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 10, 2003)

If you haven't already, maybe observe a class. Watch what the Instructor does. The other thing the kids will have to get use to your style of teaching. I would start with basic techniques. Find out what the kids can and can't do. Some of my best stuff has come from obsevring and trial and error. Somethings will work some won't. When I first started out, my Instructor told me to keep it fun and exciting, but also teach them something. Hope this helps.
Bob:asian:


----------



## D_Brady (Sep 10, 2003)

They'll work it would just be a very short game. I use a place in NJ called Academy of martial arts. Great stuff Great prices. I find a lot of ma store over price.  Oh how about using pool noodles.


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *If you haven't already, maybe observe a class. Watch what the Instructor does. The other thing the kids will have to get use to your style of teaching. I would start with basic techniques. Find out what the kids can and can't do. Some of my best stuff has come from obsevring and trial and error. Somethings will work some won't. When I first started out, my Instructor told me to keep it fun and exciting, but also teach them something. Hope this helps.
> Bob:asian: *



That would be a good idea, except there's no current kids' class available.  We just moved from a college setting into a commercial dojo and it will be my responsibility to get a kid-friendly program going.

The first real session was last night, but I couldn't attend due to previous commitments, so we had two lower belts trying to teach about 10 kids.  I dropped by briefly in the middle of class when I had a break and some of the kids looked bored stiff, so that's why I want to bring some excitement back into the class when I take over the teaching responsibilities.


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D_Brady _
> *They'll work it would just be a very short game. I use a place in NJ called Academy of martial arts. Great stuff Great prices. I find a lot of ma store over price.  Oh how about using pool noodles. *



Pool noodles would work well.  Might they be a bit too long though?


----------



## D_Brady (Sep 10, 2003)

cut them down to the size you think needed for the children like small escrima sicks .


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 10, 2003)

Good idea.  They will be good for doing stick techniques with them, too. 

I guess it's good to keep lots of soft, padded stuff around for kids to hit each other with.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 10, 2003)

My advance kids love to grapple. Some drills you can do. 2 minute drills.
Getting out of the mount. Stop when you get out or 2 minutes.
Passing the Guard. Stop when you pass it of 2 minutes.
Both people start from their knee. have 2 minutes. Work on passing the guard, escaping the mount. keep running total pick the winnner.
Bob:asian:


----------



## Brian King (Sep 11, 2003)

Some drills for Kids? Well, we dont teach anybody under 16 but the adults seem to enjoy some of these.

Tag
The person (it) has to tag all the others. Everyone else is on the floor. They can only roll to evade (no getting up). They roll until tagged. Once tagged they stand in place until last one is tagged (we dont have stances, but for the arts that do you can have them standing in a stance) You can also make a take back rule where the last roller can untag somebody by tagging them.

The person (it) has to tag all the others, again they can only roll to evade, but this time after being tagged the person has to link with the original (it) and form a train with their arms on the (its) shoulders. This helps work distancing and sensitivity (they should try hard not to bump into each other with the sudden turns and stops) Soon you will have a long train chasing some of the more nimble youngsters about. If the (it) is wise they learn how to use the length of the train to block and control the rollers

In this version the (it) has to start on the floor and using rolls tag the others who are up on their feet. Sometimes after tagging someone you can make that person be it so they have to roll to get on the floor and then chase the others by rolling.

Roll over game
Have everyone lying on his or her bellies. Tight together side by side. Either everyone facing the same direction, or alternate head and feet side by side. They should be so close that their arms are touching. Then have the one on the end do side rolls the length of the bodyline falling in at the furthest end. As soon as the first on is past the second the second starts to side roll down the line, then the third, fourth so on. If the line takes a corner makes it interesting. This can also be done with forward rolls but there is a greater chance of injury with this.

Zombie (robot) Drill
Groups of four or five. One person in the center. Everyone else holding their arms out like Frankenstein straight out in front of them. Moving slowly they head for the one in the center. That one (in the center) is only allowed to take one or two steps (kind of like a weeble step or like the old timey monsters (rock men) or pretend that their pants are frozen so that they have to move small. Moving just enough to avoid the outstretched arms and hands they avoid the Zombies. Once the zombies have missed the (it) they like heat seeking missiles turn their bodies until they re-lock onto the (it) and then they head for the (it) once again.  If the youngsters are a little more advanced they can use deflections or body controls to effect the zombies while it is their turn at being (it) 

Group Push-ups and sit-ups.

Form two lines facing each other. First line gets into the push-up position. Second line gets into the push-up position but with their hands on the shoulders of the two people in front of them already in the push-up position. (one hand on some ones left shoulder the other hand on the next person in lines right shoulder) then on a count inhale to go down, exhale back up or vice a versa. After a bit switch and the first line now becomes the second (on top)

Sit-ups
Form a small circle. Link arms, now sit on the ground. Once all are on the ground have them get in the sit-up position (legs straight or bent whichever you like) and on count do some sit-ups. (We dont Kiai but if your system does insert it in this drill. Youngsters seem to love yelling)

Gauntlet drills
Form to lines facing each other a couple of feet apart. One lines job is to get through the other line. The other line is only allowed to stop them by pushing them. Then reverse the lines so all get to play both sides

Form two lines close to each other. The object of this drill is to pull or push the person opposite you to affect them out of their line. Some variations of this one is to remind them that they can help their line by affecting the person that is affecting the person next to them. (In other words they should realize that they have at least three people to effect opposite of them)

Arthur Sennott wrote a great article over on teaching kids on the Russian System board here

http://russianmartialart.org/forum/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=798&highlight=teaching+kids

Enjoy

See you on the mat soon
Friends
Brian


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback everybody.  You all have some really good ideas and that was also a very interesting article.    

We had a great first class last night.  All the kids were having fun, I was having a good time, and everybody was worn out at the end of class.  We had more kids than I expected, as well, so it was a huge success in my opinion and I'm really looking forward to next week.


----------



## D_Brady (Sep 12, 2003)

Congrats , keep up the good work


----------



## Kroy (Sep 20, 2003)

Great thread, keep em coming.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

Some of our kids like to use the small shields and hold them as a shield .. using a padded 'escrima type stick* practicing blocking and striking.. it's all great fun


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Some of our kids like to use the small shields and hold them as a shield .. using a padded 'escrima type stick* practicing blocking and striking.. it's all great fun  *



That sounds like fun.   
I just bought some foam pipe insulation for the kids to beat each other with, so we'll have to give that a shot this week.

They really liked playing Sesnei Says, too, but they are getting so good now that I can't get anybody out.


----------

